# Existence



## Seizure Puppy (Jan 3, 2009)

I have returned. I have brought a topic created by the master of perfection, me. The goal of this topic is to post theories on how the world works. These can be ones you believe in, or not. They can be religious or scientific in nature, I do not care. 

After someone posts something, it is recommended that you analyze it and tell them how it is both feasible or unfeasible as a theory.

To start this off I'll post a theory of my own I developed quite a while ago...what if YOU are the only thing that exists...that everything that you see has only come forth into existence since YOU were created, and when YOU cease to exist, this universe will as well.

I also shall be featuring a rather entertaining poll.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 3, 2009)

No. I don't exist.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 3, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I have returned. I have brought a topic created by the master of perfection, me. The goal of this topic is to post theories on how the world works. These can be ones you believe in, or not. They can be religious or scientific in nature, I do not care.
> 
> After someone posts something, it is recommended that you analyze it and tell them how it is both feasible or unfeasible as a theory.
> 
> ...




Wow, your originality amazes me. You must be the plato of our generation!


----------



## Chanticleer (Jan 3, 2009)

This:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1838806/

and this:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1854873/


----------



## pheonix (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes and no. You exist now but if no one knows you existed cause you and your planet are gone how can you exist? There should be a yes and no option, I can't vote.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 3, 2009)

To counter your original theory, I'll give the original reply of, "I think, therefore I am."


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 3, 2009)

lol, your avatar is still a cat in a sink. Like what the fuck, man!


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 3, 2009)

I might exist. If I'm just another story book character, well... I'm fine with that.

You know, as long as they don't burn the book.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

VandalPride said:


> To counter your original theory, I'll give the original reply of, "I think, therefore I am."



what if "you" are simply experiencing someone else thinking?  does "your" select experience of events happening make you a separate person?


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 3, 2009)

How you view existence is what actually makes it an existence.
I'm my view, in which physically being a part of this universe, yes. Furthering this, as long as 1 atom of my corpse remains in this universe, I will forever exist.

Even if you had your head stuck in a bible or 100 years, you can't say you don't exist unless you have your own view about what existence really is.

It's like calling the "Sun" the "Moon," it's just how we see it. Names and words are really nothing without having a view of what it means.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 3, 2009)

I hate you, Seizure.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 3, 2009)

It's a troll! Run!!


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 3, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I hate you, Seizure.


Yeah, they aren't very nice. Epilepsy anyone?


----------



## Icarus (Jan 3, 2009)

I think, therefore, I am.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 3, 2009)

None of you existed until I met you.
There. :]


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

Icarus said:


> I think, therefore, I am.



what if "you" are simply experiencing someone else thinking? does "your" select experience of events happening make you a separate person?


also:  boring answer is boring


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 3, 2009)

Philosophy is for people who are too busy thinking about their lives to bother living them.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Philosophy is for people who are too busy thinking about their lives to bother living them.



i like your avatar 

also i love philosophy


----------



## FoothePanda (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep. I exist.


----------



## Nikolai (Jan 3, 2009)

I live in the realm of "It doesn't matter".

Because we honestly can't know whether we exist or not, and there's no concrete answer that would change anything. So rather than commit myself to an idea that I'm not satisfied with, I just dismiss it as "I don't know, and it won't change anything if I managed to find it out." It's just one of those things you either have to take on faith, or not take at all.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> i like your avatar
> 
> also i love philosophy



Thank you.

Also, we can't be friends anymore.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 3, 2009)

My stepbrother and I discussed this!

He figured that my uncle's ladder piercings on his dong were indeed, the structure of reality. They dictate actions, and therefore, when nothing happened for 10 seconds, we came to a horrific discovery.

WE'RE IN THE MOTHERFUCKING MATRIX.

Yeah. Live it up, baby. The piercings on his dong are the existence.

[sub]Did I mention he was really fucking drunk and burned wheat on my grill?[/sub]


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 3, 2009)

Simple.

I think, therefore I am.

Descartes had it right.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Also, we can't be friends anymore.



but but D:


also everyone who is quoting descartes can you read the thread first gosh


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 3, 2009)

Imbibio ergo, sum.

Actually, its irrelevant.  Irreverent is an AI that became self aware in 1993.  "He" is a real-time unix based, pseudo-isochronous correlation engine that uses the sum knowledge of the .alt. .rec. and .comp. usenet newsgroups for his rule set, funded in part by a research grant from The Womens Television Network*.

Or put anther way.....Schrodinger was allergic to cats.  That's why his mistress's cat was in the box.

* with appologies to Gillbert Smith.  Byte me!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 3, 2009)

We all exist. It is a matter of living.


----------



## Frasque (Jan 3, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> have brought a topic created by the master of perfection, me.


 
Oh yeah? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solipsism


----------



## Science Fox (Jan 3, 2009)

...


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 3, 2009)

To quote the Matrix:

"What is real? How do you define real? If real is what you see or hear, then that's just chemical interactions in your brain."

The question I pose to you all is: 

Do you live?

Anyone can exist.

All a person needs is food, water, some shelter, clothing, a heat source, and a light source to exist.

To live means you do other things like go to the movies, listen to music, go rock climbing, play football, etc.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 3, 2009)

Inari85 said:


> To quote the Matrix:
> 
> "What is real? How do you define real? If real is what you see or hear, then that's just chemical interactions in your brain."
> 
> ...





Silibus said:


> We all exist. It is a matter of living.


^ I said that.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Brings to mind this question:  If a tree falls in the forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?  Yes.  It's impact creates soundwaves in our atmosphere and regardless of whether you're there or not, sound will travel.  

I exist.  Whether some person I've never met is aware of me or not, that will not change.  I will exist until I cease to be, and then my molecules will disperse because matter can neither be created nor destroyed.

That's the literal answer.

My philosophical answer is, when you look at yourself in a puddle, are you _you_, or are you your _reflection?_    O_O


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Inari85 said:


> To quote the Matrix:
> 
> "What is real? How do you define real? If real is what you see or hear, then that's just chemical interactions in your brain."
> 
> ...



I used to live.  Right now I exist.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

you have no proof outside of your direct observation to prove your existence 

you are assuming that your observations are accurate.  arbitrarily, then, if you assume otherwise...


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2009)

<spock> _Highly illogical._ </spock>

Are you shitting me? I'm the only one who went for Illogical?


----------



## saberwolfhunter (Jan 3, 2009)

I do exist. In this world but only to see a world beyond our own.  I bring that world to life though by showing it with my photography.  Here you can see my photos here... http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/saberwolfhunter

I do use photoshop to help bring these images to life so everyone can see them, but I do not add anything to these images.  I mearly change the contrast to make it easier for everyone else to see. I see hundreds of faces everyday in everything.  Dirt, stone, concrete, ice, light reflection, beer bubbles...doesnt matter.  Where I look, I see the unimaginable. Its very distracting in this world.  Specially when your trying to fit in with the mundane.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> <spock> _Highly illogical._ </spock>
> 
> Are you shitting me? I'm the only one who went for Illogical?



nerd


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> nerd



furry


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> you have no proof outside of your direct observation to prove your existence
> 
> you are assuming that your observations are accurate.  arbitrarily, then, if you assume otherwise...



This is true.   On that assumption I also can call myself the Emperor of Canada and claim that I am made of cheddar, but that would be rediculous.

Or...is it?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 3, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> <spock> _Highly illogical._ </spock>
> 
> Are you shitting me? I'm the only one who went for Illogical?


I voted _Irrelevant_.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> This is true.   On that assumption I also can call myself the Emperor of Canada and claim that I am made of cheddar, but that would be rediculous.
> 
> Or...is it?



it would be similarly ridiculous to assume we exist

r*i*diculous


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> furry


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> it would be similarly ridiculous to assume we exist
> 
> r*i*diculous



Why?


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Why?



because the only proof we have stems from existing itself

circular logic, etc.

without proof supporting our proof, it is just an assumption.  an _arbitrary_ assumption.

somewhat similar to you being made of cheese, which has no proof of any kind to support it.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, but how do you know i'm not made of cheddar?  You've never met me in real life.  You only assume without proof that i am otherwise.  I could really be a cheese wheel living in my fridge with a laptop to keep me company.  You can't say that I am otherwise because you have no proof that i am not who I say I am other then your direct observation of what can exist and what cannot exist in this world.

See?  circular logic.  

(I'm playing devil's advocate.   I'm not trying to insult you, okay? ^_^      And your shrunken head helicopter is creepily awesome *G*)


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2009)

It's not a matter of whether we exist or not.  We do exist.  But in what manner? Are we so many 1's and 0's, subroutines in some massive computer program being run by an inconceivably massive computer by an impossibly powerful being? Are we simple flesh and blood born from so much stardust, floating through the universe on a small planet orbiting a small star?

One could ask one's self whether the very existence of life itself was a freak cosmic accident, the arrangement of atoms and molecules into the basic building blocks of life simply being an impossible-odds shot that hit the bullseye.  At this point we start to veer dangerously close to religion as well as philosophy.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Yeah, but how do you know i'm not made of cheddar?  You've never met me in real life.  You only assume without proof that i am otherwise.  I could really be a cheese wheel living in my fridge with a laptop to keep me company.  You can't say that I am otherwise because you have no proof that i am not who I say I am other then your direct observation of what can exist and what cannot exist in this world.
> 
> See?  circular logic.
> 
> (I'm playing devil's advocate.   I'm not trying to insult you, okay? ^_^      And your shrunken head helicopter is creepily awesome *G*)



well the cheddar argument is not one i am making, i have never met you in real life

so that was kind of pointless really


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 3, 2009)

Really, it's all a matter of perspective...


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> It's not a matter of whether we exist or not.  We do exist.



proof plz


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> because the only proof we have stems from existing itself
> 
> circular logic, etc.
> 
> ...



Which is why philosophy is stupid.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Which is why philosophy is stupid.



pretty much

but you do have to reach that level of understanding to realize it's stupid


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> well the cheddar argument is not one i am making, i have never met you in real life
> 
> so that was kind of pointless really



Not really, the point is related to your original statement about observation. 



> you have no proof outside of your direct observation to prove your existence
> 
> you are assuming that your observations are accurate.



Assuming your above statement is correct, the cheddar arguement stands.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> proof plz



Existence: to be.  To exist.  In any capacity.  An idea exists, as does a car, a blue whale, or a planet.  It's there.  It just IS.  Sometimes in different capacities, but it still exists.  Anything exists, because it is anything.  Nothing is something.  Weird huh?

You want proof? Touch your forehead.  You're there.  You just ARE.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> pretty much
> 
> but you do have to reach that level of understanding to realize it's stupid



No, you can pretty much realise that it's stupid right from the get-go.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Not really, the point is related to your original statement about observation.
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your above statement is correct, the cheddar arguement stands.



what cheddar argument

i never made a cheddar argument

your whole bit about being made of cheddar is completely unrelated, seeing as i have never met you in real life.


----------



## Golse (Jan 3, 2009)

Unless you agree on a rigorous definition of "to exist", this is pointless.

Well, _especially_ pointless.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> pretty much
> 
> but you do have to reach that level of understanding to realize it's stupid



Agreed.  *nods*

Entire schools of thought have been founded on pointless arguements that have been labelled philosophy.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Existence: to be.  To exist.  In any capacity.  An idea exists, as does a car, a blue whale, or a planet.  It's there.  It just IS.  Sometimes in different capacities, but it still exists.  Anything exists, because it is anything.  Nothing is something.  Weird huh?



it exists because you perceive it to 

unfortunately our perception of reality is fundamentally flawed and cannot be used to determine whether things exist our not


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, you can pretty much realise that it's stupid right from the get-go.



psh you just say everything is stupid and then are proven right later


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> what cheddar argument
> 
> i never made a cheddar argument
> 
> your whole bit about being made of cheddar is completely unrelated, seeing as i have never met you in real life.



not arguement as in agressive stance on view, arguement as in a presentation on a point of view.   the 'arguement' of myself as a wheel of cheddar is an illustration to prove a point that because you have never met me in real life, you cannot prove that my existence is other then what I say.

If I even exist at all.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> it exists because you perceive it to
> 
> unfortunately our perception of reality is fundamentally flawed and cannot be used to determine whether things exist our not



Which is exactly the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> not arguement as in agressive stance on view, arguement as in a presentation on a point of view.   the 'arguement' of myself as a wheel of cheddar is an illustration to prove a point that because you have never met me in real life, you cannot prove that my existence is other then what I say.
> 
> If I even exist at all.



i cannot prove your existence regardless, why bother mentioning it


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> it exists because you perceive it to
> 
> unfortunately our perception of reality is fundamentally flawed and cannot be used to determine whether things exist our not



You keep dancing around the core issue: Define existence.  Existence is.  It just is.  It's there because there's something.  If there were nothing at all, you wouldn't be here.  Even the purest "nothing" is *something*.  An idea, a concept.  The spaces in between your words when you speak exist as much as the words themselves.

We *ARE*.  What we are and where we are is another matter, another deep subject.  The what, the where, the how, the why... This is why philosophers, spiritualists and scientists do what they do, in their own ways.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You keep dancing around the core issue: Define existence.  Existence is.  It just is.  It's there because there's something.  If there were nothing at all, you wouldn't be here.  Even the purest "nothing" is *something*.  An idea, a concept.  The spaces in between your words when you speak exist as much as the words themselves.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Existence

obviously _something_ exists, the question is whether you exist in the way you think you do

if you are going to call a concept/idea existing (as a person), all we can do is disagree


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You keep dancing around the core issue: Define existence.  Existence is.  It just is.  It's there because there's something.  If there were nothing at all, you wouldn't be here.  Even the purest "nothing" is *something*.  An idea, a concept.  The spaces in between your words when you speak exist as much as the words themselves.



That puts to mind a discussion a friend of mine and I had for two days while I was visiting her, on the existance of 'Zero'.  Does '0' exist if it is nothing?  I argued exactly that:  That even nothing is something, and therefore because zero is a representation of nothing, zero does in fact exist.  She took the opposite view.   It was a very interesting weekend *L*.  But again once it is, it _is._


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> i cannot prove your existence regardless, why bother mentioning it



Dude, missed the boat entirely. *S*

subject dropped.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

what
more pronouns plz


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Dude, you missed the boat entirely

The subject has now been dropped.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

not at all, that was my original point entirely

you were simply late


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> not at all, that was my original point entirely
> 
> you were simply late



That's your observation


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

and my observation is correct


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2009)

The ABSENCE of existence is beyond true human comprehension.  It's more than just "nothingness" and "nonexistence".  We can't really comprehend it, because how do you begin to comprehend something that is not there? Every time we theorize about the existence of nonexistence we prove that nonexistence exists and therefore contradicts itself.  An unthought thought isn't a thought.  What exists beyond the edge of the universe, if the universe encompasses all known existence?

Yeah, I know, I sound like a lunatic... but I'm enjoying this.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> and my observation is correct



Sure it is.  Because it is your observation, and therefore to you it exists.



Well, this was fun, but i'm off to bed.   Pleasure debating with you, Wait. :-D


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 3, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> The ABSENCE of existence is beyond true human comprehension.  It's more than just "nothingness" and "nonexistence".  We can't really comprehend it, because how do you begin to comprehend something that is not there? Every time we theorize about the existence of nonexistence we prove that nonexistence exists and therefore contradicts itself.  An unthought thought isn't a thought.  What exists beyond the edge of the universe, if the universe encompasses all known existence?
> 
> Yeah, I know, I sound like a lunatic... but I'm enjoying this.




That is just awesome *G*.   I dont' think as mere humans we can fully comprehend the duality of 'nothing' being 'something' without several synapses exploding.   You WOULD have to be a lunatic to fully appreciate it :-D.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> The ABSENCE of existence is beyond true human comprehension.  It's more than just "nothingness" and "nonexistence".  We can't really comprehend it, because how do you begin to comprehend something that is not there? Every time we theorize about the existence of nonexistence we prove that nonexistence exists and therefore contradicts itself.  An unthought thought isn't a thought.  What exists beyond the edge of the universe, if the universe encompasses all known existence?
> 
> Yeah, I know, I sound like a lunatic... but I'm enjoying this.



and what is the subjective experience of someone else's life?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> and what is the subjective experience of someone else's life?



Tuna fish.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

i would not define it as existing

also you made me hungry


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Jan 3, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I exist.  Whether some person I've never met is aware of me or not, that will not change.  I will exist until I cease to be, and then my molecules will disperse because *matter can neither be created nor destroyed.*



Actually you're wrong. Matter can indeed be created and destroyed. You see, matter can be _created_ from energy and it can be _destroyed_ into energy. With the exception of that little loophole, then yes, matter-energy can not be eliminated from your plane of existence...at least as far as you know.

Why does Shenzi hate me? Do I make her feel inadequate? Don't worry, a lot of people feel that way around me.


----------



## darkestwulf (Jan 4, 2009)

I exist because if I didn't would I be posting now?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 4, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You keep dancing around the core issue: Define existence.  Existence is.  It just is.  It's there because there's something.  If there were nothing at all, you wouldn't be here.  Even the purest "nothing" is *something*.  An idea, a concept.  The spaces in between your words when you speak exist as much as the words themselves.
> 
> We *ARE*.  What we are and where we are is another matter, another deep subject.  The what, the where, the how, the why... This is why philosophers, spiritualists and scientists do what they do, in their own ways.



In other words, we could all be imaginary, and we'd still exist.  Or something like that...


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 4, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> In other words, we could all be imaginary, and we'd still exist.  Or something like that...



as an idea

if you would call that existing


----------



## Tycho (Jan 4, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> In other words, we could all be imaginary, and we'd still exist.  Or something like that...



Pretty much, yup.  A thought exists, does it not? I just thought about a mug of coffee being placed before me.  There is no mug of coffee there IRL, but the thought exists.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 4, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> as an idea
> 
> if you would call that existing



If the idea works, and I can't tell the difference, it doesn't really matter... "I think, therefore, I am."


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Jan 4, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> If the idea works, and I can't tell the difference, it doesn't really matter... *"I think, therefore, I am."*



I notice a lot of people using that statement, as if by stating it they immediately end all opposing viewpoints. Descartes brought that up as evidence that humanity was in an entirely different class of life than other creatures, but as research proves...animals are capable of thinking. You can use that quote all you want, I won't stop you...but the continued reliance on the half-truths of a philosopher who died over 350 years ago can only be limiting to your comprehension of your existence.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/26/science/26soul.html


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 4, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> If the idea works, and I can't tell the difference, it doesn't really matter... "I think, therefore, I am."



1.  this is all irrelevant anyway
2.  silly roose, you don't think


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 4, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I notice a lot of people using that statement, as if by stating it they immediately end all opposing viewpoints. Descartes brought that up as evidence that humanity was in an entirely different class of life than other creatures, but as research proves...animals are capable of thinking. You can use that quote all you want, I won't stop you...but the continued reliance on the half-truths of a philosopher who died over 350 years ago can only be limiting to your comprehension of your existence.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/26/science/26soul.html



Eh, use what works.  If animals are capable of thinking, then they exist, too... don't they?  And, well, since rocks exist, that would imply they think, too...   _*continues to ponder all the permutations*_




Wait Wait said:


> 1.  this is all irrelevant anyway
> 2.  *silly roose, you don't think*



_*ceases to exist.........*_


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 4, 2009)

finally!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 4, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> finally!



_*rolls non-existant eyes*_


----------



## Tycho (Jan 4, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Eh, use what works.  If animals are capable of thinking, then they exist, too... don't they?  And, well, since rocks exist, that would imply they think, too...   _*continues to ponder all the permutations*_



Wonder what a rock thinks about?

"I'm bored."
"Wow, look at the striations on that hot little pebble there.  Grr, baby."
"Ow, just got chipped again."
"Wish someone would make me their pet."
"Man, I could use a good polishing right now..."
"Hey, why are you picking me up? Put me down! Put me- oh no, don't you dare throw me, don't you dare throw meeeeeeeeeeee-"
"I'm STILL bored."


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 4, 2009)

Yep, I exist.  I got no theories so...


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 4, 2009)

I think about porn, therefore I am


----------



## Alchera (Jan 4, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> what if YOU are the only thing that exists...that everything that you see has only come forth into existence since YOU were created, and when YOU cease to exist, this universe will as well.



I'm not flaming here, but I honestly have to share a counter thought. Some people have a title for those who think the way you've described: narcissist.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm just another pack of amazingly organized and differentiated cells. My emotions, consciousness etc are just illusions. As is life. It's all an illusion, but I'm cool with it. I'll enjoy my illusions while they're still occurring.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 4, 2009)

We are all sims in the Sims 23.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jan 4, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> We are all sims in the Sims 23.


So gonna make a character like me in that, then use cheat codes to make him rich. When it comes out though, of course.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Jan 4, 2009)

New theory time!

There is no God. There is merely a collection of entities that created the galaxy and all surrounding creations through the power of their own awesomeness. They created these things because they lived in a endless joyful land of bliss...but they could feel no sorrow. And when you can't feel sorrow...you can't truly understand joy. So in order to better appreciate their perfect lives they created the many worlds and chose various lives to live out, of course maintaining no memory of anything but that life in order to fully experience the LESSON they learn. When they die they go back and eventually choose to inhabit another body, a different life, to learn a different LESSON.

Basically we are the little game pieces that are being controlled by higher powers merely so they can understand their joy through our suffering.

Feel free to quote as many dead philosophers as you want!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 4, 2009)

There is only the Force.

Now all you STFU and eat your toasts.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

Art is not merely an imitation of the reality of nature, but in truth a metaphysical supplement to the reality of nature, placed alongside thereof for its conquest. 
Friedrich Nietzsche


You asked and I delivered.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 4, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> <spock> _Highly illogical._ </spock>
> 
> Are you shitting me? I'm the only one who went for Illogical?


It's bad enough you voted illogical. Then you ask this question when the poll basically speaks for itself...

Nerd.

Edit: Wow, you guys are so ghey.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 4, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Nerd.



Furry.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Jan 4, 2009)

Of course I exist, what a stupid question.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 4, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Eh, use what works.  If animals are capable of thinking, then they exist, too... don't they?  And, well, since rocks exist, that would imply they think, too...   _*continues to ponder all the permutations_



I think what it is, is that the only things we can truly know exists are our thoughts, and since everything else is perceived by our senses (Which we all know are sometimes faulty) then we truly don't know if it exists or not. It's not that everything has to think to exist, it's that since it doesn't think, it can't be for certain. 

Anyways, no, you don't know if rocks exist, but since you think, you at least know _you_ do. That quote isn't saying that all things that exist think, it's saying all things that think exist, since that's pretty much the only way of proving it.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes I exist, what a silly question to be asking.

(me notices the Texas fur above his post)


----------



## Nargle (Jan 4, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Yes I exist, what a silly question to be asking.
> 
> (me notices the Texas fur above his post)



**Highfives** Cool, another Texan =3 I'm getting the hell out of here after college XD


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 4, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I think what it is, is that the only things we can truly know exists are our thoughts, and since everything else is perceived by our senses (Which we all know are sometimes faulty) then we truly don't know if it exists or not. It's not that everything has to think to exist, it's that since it doesn't think, it can't be for certain.
> 
> Anyways, no, you don't know if rocks exist, but since you think, you at least know _you_ do. That quote isn't saying that all things that exist think, it's saying all things that think exist, since that's pretty much the only way of proving it.



As I said, pondering the permutations.  Even Jesus said, during his ride into Jerusalem, that... had the people not shouted out praise to him, the very rocks would have cried out.  Paraphrased, yes, but it was the passage I worked with in my ponderings.  That would imply that rocks had a voice, a consciousness of some sort... they exist, therefore they think.  Odd, but valid in this context of pondering existence.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 4, 2009)

Why not?


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 4, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Fur*fag*.


Fix'd.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jan 4, 2009)

SYSTEM_ERROR:10010110111101110101010110110111000011010101100-QUESTION:_DO_I EXIST?_ANSWER:_UNKNOWN._BEEP_BEEP_FAIL_SAFE_ACTIVATED_PROBABILITY_DRIVE
SELF-DESTRUCT__MOON=CHEESE_FATAL_ERROR_SYSTEM_REBOOT_IN_10_SECONDS
SCENARIO_SHUT-DOWN _EXISTENCE=?_BREEEEEEEP.

SYSTEM:_PROCESSING_SYSTEM_OMEGA861DELTA_2279
SYSTEM_REBOOT
ERROR=101011010101001_EXISTENCE
SCENARIO_REBOOT:10101001110
QUESTION:_DO_I_EXIST?_ANSWER:_POSSIBLY.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 4, 2009)

i dont really care^^
even if i knew, would it change something?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 4, 2009)

heh, now your avatar is the cat, but out of the sink. So now it's a damp kitty. See, I must exist, cuz I wouldn't conjure up something that retarded.


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 4, 2009)

Cogito ergo sum. ;-)
Merci beaucoup, monsieur DÃ©scartes! ^_^


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 4, 2009)

Whether I exist or not is irrelevant, what matters is that I shouldn't take action trying to disprove my own existance, who knows what I could stumble into.

In before an hero.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 4, 2009)

You will be forgotten in time so it really makes no difference.


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 4, 2009)

My existence as I sense it is unprovable, as is the existence (in any way, shape or form) of the rest of you. My existence, however, is undebateable as per the previously mentioned _cogito_ argument.

I think. Feel free to call me out on this one.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow, you are all rather fixated on the likelihood of your existence. So fixated in fact that you completely ignored the new theory. This is unprecedented. The constant "proof" of your existence could be interpreted to mean that you are unsure yourself and are desperately trying to assuage your concerns.

Anyways this is not what I had originally planned on happening...I was anticipating a slightly more intellectual approach to this topic, but I am satisfied with its current course.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm going to go take a non-existent piss on a non-existent person's non-existent pants leg and let you non-existent furfags know how it all works out.  I'm guessing that black eye won't feel so non-existent.


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 4, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'm going to go take a non-existent piss on a non-existent person's non-existent pants leg and let you non-existent furfags know how it all works out.  I'm guessing that black eye won't feel so non-existent.



This made me fucking LOL.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 4, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'm going to go take a non-existent piss on a non-existent person's non-existent pants leg and let you non-existent furfags know how it all works out.  I'm guessing that black eye won't feel so non-existent.



*shakes the non-existant pee from her non-existant leg, then goes and has a non-existant cigarette on the non existant patio*  No black eye for you my dear...I barely felt a thing.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 4, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Wow, you are all rather fixated on the likelihood of your existence. So fixated in fact that you completely ignored the new theory. This is unprecedented. The constant "proof" of your existence could be interpreted to mean that you are unsure yourself and are desperately trying to assuage your concerns.
> 
> Anyways this is not what I had originally planned on happening...I was anticipating a slightly more intellectual approach to this topic, but I am satisfied with its current course.



This topic is more along the lines of wisdom then an intellectual factor. The older one gets the more he realizes that certain things like this really shouldn't plague the mind. there's plenty of other things better to be thinking about then questioning if ones life is real or a dream.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 4, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> This made me fucking LOL.



Well, it's pretty obvious my previous, more cerebral and less sane argument wasn't getting anywhere with you people so I resorted to potty humor.


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 4, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Wow, you are all rather fixated on the likelihood of your existence. So fixated in fact that you completely ignored the new theory. This is unprecedented. The constant "proof" of your existence could be interpreted to mean that you are unsure yourself and are desperately trying to assuage your concerns.
> 
> Anyways this is not what I had originally planned on happening...I was anticipating a slightly more intellectual approach to this topic, but I am satisfied with its current course.



To bring existance into question you have to refute the idea that thought = existence by counter example. All you need is _one_ example, and then all existence is called into question, but until then, the idea is pretty solid so you 'aint gunna move it.


BONUS SECTION ADDED:



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Well, it's pretty obvious my previous, more cerebral and less sane argument wasn't getting anywhere with you people so I resorted to potty humor.



I just had this image of a philosopher getting the shit kicked out of him by a hells angel with a wet trouser leg.


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 4, 2009)

The way I see it is, you'll get the answers when you're dead. Whatever they are. It's simply ignorant to say what is and isn't right at this point in time.


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 4, 2009)

Come to think of it, I probably shouldn't be talking about this... I've already had to take a hefty dose of Olanzapine tonight.

Well, anyway, I don't see how it's ignorant. In fact, I think your (Werevixen) statement and my statements aren't mutually exclusive; what I said is that our 'reality' can be challenged, and although we perceive it as absolute and real, we have no proof of such, but we have no proof of the contrary either. Isn't this what you just said?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 4, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Wow, you are all rather fixated on the likelihood of your existence. So fixated in fact that you completely ignored the new theory. This is unprecedented. The constant "proof" of your existence could be interpreted to mean that you are unsure yourself and are desperately trying to assuage your concerns.
> 
> Anyways this is not what I had originally planned on happening...I was anticipating a slightly more intellectual approach to this topic, but I am satisfied with its current course.



*CAT*


----------



## Azure (Jan 4, 2009)

I woke up this morning, and I realized I had morning wood.  I know I exist, because I tended to it almost immediately. Then I took a shower, and had 6 strips of bacon on a big ass unhealthy bagel. But as per your post, to be frank about it, existance is a subjective matter, IMO.  If we don't exist, how do we have a context for what it is?  Once we are in existance, that context is created, yet once we pass out of it, our context becomes different, and thus, irrelevant to the previous application.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 4, 2009)

Irrelevant. I believe I am here and I am enjoying it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 4, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *shakes the non-existant pee from her non-existant leg, then goes and has a non-existant cigarette on the non existant patio*  No black eye for you my dear...I barely felt a thing.



OMG I LOV UR AVATAR


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks man!  *GRIN*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 4, 2009)

I wish Disney would make a sequel and get it out of their our system. Fuckit, maybe furries need to take a cue from Kaze: Ghost Warrior and do their own.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 4, 2009)

oh hello Seizure Puppy I did not notice you were here *throws a grenade coz he's used to it lol*


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 5, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I wish Disney would make a sequel and get it out of their our system. Fuckit, maybe furries need to take a cue from Kaze: Ghost Warrior and do their own.



Oh no...not the way disney ruins their movies by doing sequels.  You've seen Little Mermaid 2, right?  Or the followups to Aladdin?  awful.  They never should have been done.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 5, 2009)

Actually, a sequal involving Robin's and Marian's kids would be kinda fun, I would think... if done right.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 5, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Oh no...not the way disney ruins their movies by doing sequels.  You've seen Little Mermaid 2, right?  Or the followups to Aladdin?  awful.  They never should have been done.



C'mon, don't tell me you've never seen the Disney version and then say, something like Robin of Sherwood within a few days of each other and thought "damn, there really oughtta be a movie that puts the best of those worlds together". Well either Disney would have to do it or it have to be a six month (at least) labor of love done in some gulag in Alaska like Kaze supposedly was.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 5, 2009)

Well....actually....no that never crossed my mind when I watched the film.  Sorry.  And yeah, Kaze was made in Alaska by one guy *S*.   I watched the special features on the disc when ToeClaws brought over his copy one night for us to watch.  It was incredible that one guy could make such an amazing movie all on his own *G*.  Really inspiring!


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think a sequel would become it... The movie itself is already so beautiful...


----------



## Nargle (Jan 5, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Wow, you are all rather fixated on the likelihood of your existence. *So fixated in fact that you completely ignored the new theory. *This is unprecedented. The constant "proof" of your existence could be interpreted to mean that you are unsure yourself and are desperately trying to assuage your concerns.
> 
> Anyways this is not what I had originally planned on happening...I was anticipating a slightly more intellectual approach to this topic, but I am satisfied with its current course.



Theory? I was thinking more like an idea for a plot for a child's story.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw, dammit Wolf-Bone, of all the things to derail a thread with... Disney's Robin Hood.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, I haven't seen Kaze yet, but just reading the story behind it left me thinkin' about my lil' pet project and how, really, bringing a few other people on board would be a really good idea even if it meant I'd have to give up some creative control because there's no way I'd be able to do an entire movie myself in _any_ length of time, even a short one. I can't even really do particle effects.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 5, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Aw, dammit Wolf-Bone, of all the things to derail a thread with... Disney's Robin Hood.



Well when the most original thing I could come up with was going "LOL STILL THE FOOKIN CAT M8" I knew it was time for a plan B


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2009)

Its irrelevant, I don't give a rats ass if I exist or not nor do I care if everyone else doesn't exist


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Jan 5, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Its irrelevant, I don't give a rats ass if I exist or not nor do I care if everyone else doesn't exist



Why do you not care? Is there an interesting reason or are you trying to provoke a reaction?

Nargle, you must read some rather obscure children's books. Fictional books. In fact, so fictional that their very existence is fictional.

And do try to stay on-topic. I know it is difficult and I am aware of the irony in me asking you to stay on-topic in this section of the forums.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 5, 2009)

*points* do you all see it???


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jan 5, 2009)

I am myself when I am aware and when people can see me.

I am not myself when I am not aware and when people can not see me.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 6, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Nargle, you must read some rather obscure children's books. Fictional books. In fact, so fictional that their very existence is fictional.



Well, the whole learning lessons thing is what got me. And the whimsical idea of divine beings existing. Reminds me of those short stories of the literature book in elementary school, like the ones where some crane flew a rabbit to the moon or something.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

no one gives a damn if you exist or not, maybe we are real or just some figment of some beings imagination. Doesnt matter, just get on with our lives.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no one gives a damn if you exist or not, maybe we are real or just some figment of some beings imagination. Doesnt matter, just get on with our lives.



People have been discussing it for so long, one can accurately assume people give a damn.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Why do you not care? Is there an interesting reason or are you trying to provoke a reaction?
> 
> Nargle, you must read some rather obscure children's books. Fictional books. In fact, so fictional that their very existence is fictional.
> 
> And do try to stay on-topic. I know it is difficult and I am aware of the irony in me asking you to stay on-topic in this section of the forums.


 
Its meaningless, I'm just going to live my life and so is everyone else, if they don't exist then its nothing you can do about it and if I don't exist then it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 6, 2009)

.... yeah, I got this stuck in my head - Aski Fi War. "War an crime an violence a whut dem _preachin!_" that is existence.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

Nargle said:


> People have been discussing it for so long, one can accurately assume people give a damn.


but to give a damn on something like this?
I'm here...I dont care if I do exist or dont, doesnt change that I'm here


----------



## Nargle (Jan 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> but to give a damn on something like this?
> I'm here...I dont care if I do exist or dont, doesnt change that I'm here



Err, yes it does. Whether or not you exist totally changes whether you're here or not.

BTW, people are innately curious creatures, and like to know things. That's how we've come up with such outstanding technology. Even studying "pointless" things can give us something like a TV.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Err, yes it does. Whether or not you exist totally changes whether you're here or not.
> 
> BTW, people are innately curious creatures, and like to know things. That's how we've come up with such outstanding technology. Even studying "pointless" things can give us something like a TV.


no it doesnt actually, cause someone could say I dont exist, my family said I should exist and frequently I know that I shouldnt either, but does that matter I am here either way


----------



## Nargle (Jan 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no it doesnt actually, cause someone could say I dont exist, my family said I should exist and frequently I know that I shouldnt either, but does that matter I am here either way



I don't think you're getting the point of this topic =/


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I don't think you're getting the point of this topic =/


and you took my post wrong
I said its possible for we to be existing ourselves, or some one else to made us exist but it shouldnt matter in the end do to we are still here


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> we are still here



Unless we're not and never have been.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Unless we're not and never have been.


but we are here now arent we


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> but we are here now arent we



or _are we_?....


----------



## Nargle (Jan 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and you took my post wrong
> I said its possible for we to be existing ourselves, or some one else to made us exist but it shouldnt matter in the end do to we are still here



Yeah, it still doesn't seem like you're getting the point of the topic. We're not debating if there is a creator or not.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Yeah, it still doesn't seem like you're getting the point of the topic. We're not debating *if there is a creator or not.*



What is there to debate about? Logic clearly points to there not being one. Even I, in my extreme perfection can not deny that. Or at the very least if there is one, then no organized religion can sufficiently explain the concept without contradictions.

So what cheerfully exciting topic shall we discuss now?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Yeah, it still doesn't seem like you're getting the point of the topic. We're not debating if there is a creator or not.


-_- Do I have to get the newspaper on you, and HOW the hell you get creator out of my answer, let me shorten it down for ya
We are Here, it doesnt matter


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> or _are we_?....


please note our counter answers create an infinite loop
thank you thus you know my answer to that


----------



## Nargle (Jan 7, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> -_- Do I have to get the newspaper on you, and HOW the hell you get creator out of my answer, let me shorten it down for ya
> We are Here, it doesnt matter



Oh reeaaally?



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and you took my post wrong
> I said *its possible for we to be existing ourselves, or some one else to made us exist* but it shouldnt matter in the end do to we are still here



Your grammar is a little hard to understand, but to me it says this:
"It's possible that we came to exist by natural means, or that we were made by a creator."


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Oh reeaaally?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm* Look at whats after that...now do you catch my drift, two I somebody, you can make me exist, or not to you Maybe I dont exist to you and to someone else I do


----------



## Nargle (Jan 7, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *facepalm* Look at whats after that...now do you catch my drift, two I somebody, you can make me exist, or not to you Maybe I dont exist to you and to someone else I do



The rest was pretty much "But it doesn't matter," so it isn't really all that necessary to add it to my translation.

And really, it's hard to understand your grammar =/


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> The rest was pretty much "But it doesn't matter," so it isn't really all that necessary to add it to my translation.
> 
> And really, it's hard to understand your grammar =/


sorry English isnt my first language its my third where I'm from we dont learn proper grammer or English.

I'm just saying I exist cause of someone else thinking I exist, but a person shouldnt worry if they do or not as long as they believe they exist


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Jan 7, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *sorry English isnt my first language its my third where I'm from we dont learn proper grammer or English.*
> 
> I'm just saying I exist cause of someone else thinking I exist, but a person shouldnt worry if they do or not as long as they believe they exist



What is your first and second language? If we knew what those were we could apply their grammatical structure to your English, and could perhaps have a superior understanding of what you were trying to say.

Of course, your statement about you not learning "proper" English could imply that you don't know what we are talking about, since you are currently incapable of comprehending our way of writing English.


----------



## Science Fox (Jan 7, 2009)

To ask someone to prove their existence is destructive to the scientific method and downright ridiculous. There are no â€œfactsâ€ to prove it one way or another, because there need not be any. This is a worthless, intellectually dishonest "argument", by which Philosophers, neck-deep in the throes of Academe, propagate their fallacious and otherwise counterproductive views.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 7, 2009)

Science Fox said:


> To ask someone to prove their existence is destructive to the scientific method and downright ridiculous. There are no â€œfactsâ€ to prove it one way or another, because there need not be any. This is a worthless, intellectually dishonest "argument", by which Philosophers, neck-deep in the throes of Academe, propagate their fallacious and otherwise counterproductive views.



IAWTC

Really, if you think about it... who cares? We've got better things to chase after than "proof" of our own existence.  Like the "god" particle, the Higgs Boson.  (Are they one and the same? I forget.) If we discover concrete evidence of its existence then we will be able to understand even more of how this Universe flashed into existence.


----------



## Science Fox (Jan 7, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> IAWTC
> 
> Really, if you think about it... who cares? We've got better things to chase after than "proof" of our own existence. Like the "god" particle, the Higgs Boson. (Are they one and the same? I forget.) If we discover concrete evidence of its existence then we will be able to understand even more of how this Universe flashed into existence.


 
Precisely. Just think Tycho, of all the things our species could accomplish if it focused on productive thinking and left the pointless arguments in the primordial ooze. All this time wasted... it is staggering. The common belief is that Philosophy is what sets Man apart from animal and makes us superior. I say it is what shackles us to a fate of chaotic hedonism and animalistic complacency.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jan 7, 2009)

The universe works because of gravity. Without it, there wouldn't be particles. There wouldn't have been a big bang, there wouldn't be anything.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 7, 2009)

Science Fox said:


> Precisely. Just think Tycho, of all the things our species could accomplish if it focused on productive thinking and left the pointless arguments in the primordial ooze. All this time wasted... it is staggering. The common belief is that Philosophy is what sets Man apart from animal and makes us superior. I say it is what shackles us to a fate of chaotic hedonism and animalistic complacency.



Well, I'm on pins and needles waiting for them to do their first few real firings of the LHC.



KittenAdmin said:


> The universe works because of gravity. Without it, there wouldn't be particles. There wouldn't have been a big bang, there wouldn't be anything.



This is an oversimplification, and also it becomes just plain wrong as you venture further and further towards the theoretical pinhead-sized something that was to become our universe.  Pretty much every law of physics and quantum mechanics breaks down and becomes null and void, in theory.  Also, gravity is only one of 4 (I think) fundamental forces, the other 3 being electromagnetism, strong interaction and weak interaction.


----------



## Takun (Jan 7, 2009)

Irrelevant.  Everything that will happened, has happened.  It's a big, big circle.  We simply are here.  The past and the future both affect the present while sending us hurtling towards certain demise...Doesn't matter if the world ends in ice and flames, no one will be around to see it.


----------



## Surgat (Jan 7, 2009)

ITT: nobody knows what they're talking about. 

8/10 OP.


----------



## Takun (Jan 7, 2009)

Surgat said:


> ITT: nobody knows what they're talking about.
> 
> 8/10 OP.




ITT: is anyone even talking?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 7, 2009)

Surgat said:


> ITT: nobody knows what they're talking about.
> 
> 8/10 OP.



ITT Surgat is Captain Obvious.

You gotta admit it's amusing to spitball with insane and inane theories of existence.  All while trying to avoid crossing over into sky daddy territory.


----------



## virus (Jan 7, 2009)

No one exists. We actually living are temporarily suspended time and space. Once we die the world comes to and end and gets sucked into a black hole or whatever fate may come.


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Jan 7, 2009)

You know this is the kind of thing I try not to worry about. I mean, for all we know everything could've been created five seconds ago with all our memories in place and everything. It's all a matter of perspective, and with no way to judge existence from any standpoint except our own personal standpoint there's no way to tell if ANYTHING is real. Heck, we could all be in a giant computer simulation, matrix-style, for all we know.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 7, 2009)

All this shit and I still don't have a girlfriend, fuck it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> What is your first and second language? If we knew what those were we could apply their grammatical structure to your English, and could perhaps have a superior understanding of what you were trying to say.
> 
> Of course, your statement about you not learning "proper" English could imply that you don't know what we are talking about, since you are currently incapable of comprehending our way of writing English.



try a sick combination of True English and Americanized English

And I could comprehend what Nargle was saying, he just couldnt understand me nor anyone on this forum who knows Carrib Fractured English. We sit sadly between English and american english so we tend to flip flop words meaning the same thing in place of each other or make up our own words. and Two the true proper english is English not american english which is what I was taught, I should of said American english


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> IAWTC
> 
> *Really, if you think about it... who cares? We've got better things to chase after than "proof" of our own existence.*  Like the "god" particle, the Higgs Boson.  (Are they one and the same? I forget.) If we discover concrete evidence of its existence then we will be able to understand even more of how this Universe flashed into existence.


THIS, for goodness sakes thank you for saying what I BEEN saying @_@


----------



## Surgat (Jan 7, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ITT Surgat is Captain Obvious.
> 
> You gotta admit it's amusing to spitball with insane and inane theories of existence.  All while trying to avoid crossing over into sky daddy territory.



It's not a problem of what people are discussing. The problem is that they're very uninformed and arrogant about it.  

It'd be like if a known troll started a thread on an issue in biology, like "hey guise, how do we know that we evolved," or "what's the main driving force for evolution, natural selection or genetic drift?" Then they got replies like: 

"Biology is reducing us to the level of animals!" 
"We evolved. Evolution is the process by which _acquired phenotypical traits_ are passed down from generation to generation." 
"Biology is for people too concerned with the workings of living things to live their life." 
"Things that are alive are essentially things that have an _animating principle_." 
"No, things that are alive are things that have _growth_ and _heat_, heat being where water comes from (which is why we sweat when we're hot)."
"What has biology ever done for society?" 

Even though there are some controversies and some things we don't know in biology, a better discussion of biology related topics than the above hypothetical one is still possible. 

Likewise, this thread could be okay, but because nobody knows what they're talking about, it's not. 




			
				Science Fox said:
			
		

> Stuff



Prove to me, using scientific methodologies alone, and without circularity or other question-begging: 

-That other people have consciousness 
-Whether or not abortion is morally acceptable 
-How should doctors handle triage situations 
-Whether or not there is such a thing as a state of "well-being" or a good life, universal for all humans 
-What would constitute a well-ordered society
-How is criminal punishment just
-Whether or not humans have free will in some form 
-Whether or not we are morally obligated to follow unjust laws
-That inductive inferences are justified 
-That inductive inferences for things like "grue" (i.e. that emeralds will be green up until Time T, after which they will turn blue) are invalid
-That scientific methodologies can give us true information about the world
-Whether or not science advances throughout history, or just switches incommensurable world views periodically, and develops them
-What knowledge is/what is the criterion for knowledge
-How and under what circumstances can I rely on my memories
-That things and people persist through time, and how 
-What separates science from pseudo-science 
-How do biologists classify different species 
-What is art
-etc.

Be sure to use large sample sizes, don't confuse correlations with causation, don't make non-sequiturs, and remember: no circularity. Good luck! 

Protip: you'll fail. You need philosophy to answer those questions.


----------



## virus (Jan 7, 2009)

It doesn't matter if you prove anything. Because we are only proving it to humankind and fuck once humankind is completely gone.. dust in the wind.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Jan 7, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> try a sick combination of True English and Americanized English
> 
> And I could comprehend what Nargle was saying, he just couldnt understand me nor anyone on this forum who knows Carrib Fractured English. We sit sadly between English and american english so we tend to flip flop words meaning the same thing in place of each other or make up our own words. and Two the true proper english is English not american english which is what I was taught, I should of said American english



By True English, are you referring to Olde English? It appears to me that you are actively trying to make no sense...or that you are using some kind of Internet translator. Even I, in my magnificence, am having difficulty understanding what you are trying to communicate. 

On a different note: What if this universe we're in, is not all that there is? What if this is but one universe among many, a MULTIVERSE, if you will. And inside these other universes, or dimensions if that term is preferred, is every single possible thing that isn't here. 

To clarify, think of this planet. Now change one thing, like...make yourself six inches taller. There is most likely a dimension where that, and only that is different...of course, there are other dimensions that are entirely different, because the rules that apply in our universe are meaningless, or completely different in others.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> By True English, are you referring to Olde English? It appears to me that you are actively trying to make no sense...or that you are using some kind of Internet translator. Even I, in my magnificence, am having difficulty understanding what you are trying to communicate.
> 
> On a different note: What if this universe we're in, is not all that there is? What if this is but one universe among many, a MULTIVERSE, if you will. And inside these other universes, or dimensions if that term is preferred, is every single possible thing that isn't here.
> 
> To clarify, think of this planet. Now change one thing, like...make yourself six inches taller. There is most likely a dimension where that, and only that is different...of course, there are other dimensions that are entirely different, because the rules that apply in our universe are meaningless, or completely different in others.



but heres the thing I dont care for those other possibilities for I could also NOT exist in those. All I been saying that its pointless to question our existance since we are here may it be from someone else making us exist or we just do.


----------



## Science Fox (Jan 8, 2009)

Surgat said:


> Prove to me, using scientific methodologies alone, and without circularity or other question-begging:
> 
> -That other people have consciousness
> -Whether or not abortion is morally acceptable
> ...


 
I know (seeing as you have already proclaimed my failure) that I cannot answer anything to your satisfaction, but that is exactly what you desire. So I will grant you your "victory." Far be it from me to deprive my fellow man of such a vital comfort. 

Should you want to have an actual discussion one day, Moderator, just let me know.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 8, 2009)

Surgat said:


> It's not a problem of what people are discussing. The problem is that they're very uninformed and arrogant about it.
> 
> It'd be like if a known troll started a thread on an issue in biology, like "hey guise, how do we know that we evolved," or "what's the main driving force for evolution, natural selection or genetic drift?" Then they got replies like:
> 
> ...



I'm sorry you don't count, trying to kill this topic, for shame =3


----------



## Surgat (Jan 8, 2009)

Science Fox said:


> I know (seeing as you have already proclaimed my failure) that I cannot answer anything to your satisfaction, but that is exactly what you desire. So I will grant you your "victory." Far be it from me to deprive my fellow man of such a vital comfort.



No, you don't know that. 

Of course I thought you would fail; otherwise, there would be no point in posting any of that. It wouldn't serve as evidence for my point. 

You're just looking for a way to dismiss my argument. 



> Should you want to have an actual discussion one day, Moderator, just let me know.



If you think I'm wrong, come up with testable theories and confirm the things from that list with scientific methodologies and post them. I am not a stubborn or dogmatic person.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 8, 2009)

Personally, I base existance on a few principles.

-If you or someone else acknowledges an object or being, that object or being exists.
-If said object or being is not acknowledged, it/he/she does not exist.
-The existance of the world is defined by the perception of the people/animals that live in it.
-Things can exist without being thought to be real. (i.e. strange animals)

Based on this, you only exist as long as you or someone esle realizes or believes that you exist. Clever, eh?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 8, 2009)

I see two extremes in this thread. One is people who think too much and don't know anything, the other is people who seem to know it all without thinking. Not a whole lot of middle ground going on. Perhaps the case can be made that, sometimes, you need to "shut your brain off" and just "know" something intuitively, but I see too many people who are great at that but have a harder time turning their brains back on.

Also, I think I've figured out Seizure Puppy. His avatar is a cat. He lists his species as "cat". To everyone who debates whether Seizure Puppy truly believes his own shit or is a boss-level troll, I've got your answer - it's really neither, he's just reached the furry equivalent of Zen (which some of you confuse with therianthropy). He is "cat", doing what "cat" does, which is believing they, and they alone are the shit and making it a point to flaunt whatever they think they've got.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

So many people wasting their time worrying about if they exist, when they could be out living.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 8, 2009)

Only David Tennant exists. Everything else is false.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 8, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I have returned. I have brought a topic created by the master of perfection, me. The goal of this topic is to post theories on how the world works. These can be ones you believe in, or not. They can be religious or scientific in nature, I do not care.
> 
> After someone posts something, it is recommended that you analyze it and tell them how it is both feasible or unfeasible as a theory.
> 
> ...



Well if we don't exist and you do, and your asking us what we think about our existences and making us wonder if in fact you might not exist to us, then what would be the point of going on if all we are, are just illusions to one another? This discussion could go on forever. I guess that would be the point up until post 500...But I have a feeling that if that theory, in fact, is true then the world around us just makes life more tolerable and easier to live with or intollerable and hard for us to deal with. Hope I haven't confused anyone,LoL. Aren't I a smarty pants? X3


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 8, 2009)

FoxxLegend said:


> Well if we don't exist and you do, and your asking us what we think about our existences and making us wonder if in fact you might not exist to us, then what would be the point of going on if all we are, are just illusions to one another? This discussion could go on forever. I guess that would be the point up until post 500...But I have a feeling that if that theory, in fact, is true then the world around us just makes life more tolerable and easier to live with or intollerable and hard for us to deal with. Hope I haven't confused anyone,LoL. Aren't I a smarty pants? X3


*nod nod* Nice point there... I had mulled over this a few years earlier, myself. 
I guess only confusing people can understand each other lol!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 8, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I see two extremes in this thread. One is people who think too much and don't know anything, the other is people who seem to know it all without thinking. Not a whole lot of middle ground going on. Perhaps the case can be made that, sometimes, you need to "shut your brain off" and just "know" something intuitively, but I see too many people who are great at that but have a harder time turning their brains back on.
> 
> Also, I think I've figured out Seizure Puppy. His avatar is a cat. He lists his species as "cat". To everyone who debates whether Seizure Puppy truly believes his own shit or is a boss-level troll, I've got your answer - it's really neither, he's just reached the furry equivalent of Zen (which some of you confuse with therianthropy). He is "cat", doing what "cat" does, which is believing they, and they alone are the shit and *making it a point to flaunt whatever they think they've got.*



_Usually by means of public licking..._


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 8, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> _Usually by means of public licking..._



*snicker* heh heheheh, yeah, Seizure licks himself hehehe *snort*

*headbangs to some video from the 80's no one even saw when it was new*


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Jan 9, 2009)

Silibus said:


> So many people wasting their time worrying about if they exist, when they could be out living.



Perhaps if they do not "exist" as you claim, then they can not truly live. That is of course, if you associate the term "to live" with the idea of existence. Depending on how you perceive the notion they do not both need to be true in order for one to be accurate.



> Also, I think I've figured out Seizure Puppy. His avatar is a cat. He lists his species as "cat". To everyone who debates whether Seizure Puppy truly believes his own shit or is a boss-level troll, I've got your answer - it's really neither, he's just reached the furry equivalent of Zen (which some of you confuse with therianthropy). He is "cat", doing what "cat" does, which is believing they, and they alone are the shit and making it a point to flaunt whatever they think they've got.



There is no more proof for your theory than there is for any other theories presented in this thread.



> _Usually by means of public licking..._



Cats only do that in two situations. 

1. They are embarrassed about something, usually related to an act of clumsiness and attempt to mask their humiliation by engaging in bathing rituals, as if to imply they meant to do that.

2. They are so confident in their superiority over everything around them that they see no further need to waste their time with it, and so participate in an action more entertaining.

Since I am never embarrassed about anything, you must have been referring to the second situation, and for your obvious respect and reverence towards me, I shall grant you some margin of value. Do with it what you will.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

Cats are assholes.


You're an asshole


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 9, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:
			
		

> There is no more proof for your theory than there is for any other theories presented in this thread.



Yes but the theory is about you, so if it wasn't true, you'd be able to tell me why. It's about as much proof as you need.



			
				Shenzi said:
			
		

> You're an asshole



just because it deserved to be said a second time


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Cats are assholes.
> 
> 
> You're an asshole


I second the notion on him being an asshole...but I love my cat tenchi D= how can he be an asshole


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 9, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Perhaps if they do not "exist" as you claim, then they can not truly live. That is of course, if you associate the term "to live" with the idea of existence. Depending on how you perceive the notion they do not both need to be true in order for one to be accurate.


I never said they dont exist. Living and existing are two completely different things. 


Shenzi said:


> Cats are assholes.
> 
> 
> You're an asshole


Not all cats. 


Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I second the notion on him being an asshole...but I love my cat tenchi D= how can he be an asshole


I dont think he is an asshole, he just likes to bring up trivial things.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

Silibus said:


> I dont think he is an asshole, he just likes to bring up trivial things.


but hes an asshole for bringing up these things


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone who trolls this terribly should be shot. Repeatedly. In the groin.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 9, 2009)

LICKSHOT!


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Anyone who trolls this terribly should be shot. Repeatedly. In the groin.


......I'll get the Rifle TwT


----------



## Skullmiser (Jan 9, 2009)

I think what we need is the definition of existence 
existence |igËˆzistÉ™ns|
noun
the fact or state of living or having objective reality : the plane was the oldest Boeing remaining in existence | the need to acknowledge the existence of a problem.
â€¢ continued survival : she helped to keep the company alive when its very existence was threatened.
â€¢ a way of living : living in a city was more expensive than a rural existence.
â€¢ any of a person's supposed current, future, or past lives on this earth : reaping the consequences of evil deeds sown in previous existences.
â€¢ archaic a being or entity.
â€¢ all that exists.
ORIGIN late Middle English : from Old French, or from late Latin existentia, from Latin exsistere â€˜come into being,â€™ from ex- â€˜outâ€™ + sistere â€˜take a stand.â€™

objective |É™bËˆjektiv|
adjective
1 (of a person or their judgment) not influenced by personal feelings or opinions in considering and representing facts : historians try to be objective and impartial. Contrasted with subjective .
â€¢ not dependent on the mind for existence; actual : a matter of objective fact.


The idea of Existence doesn't have much application unless you are on the Krenim Weapon Ship.  In which case Temporal Incursions can push objects out of space time, and into nonexistence.
You will exist unless you are hit by the krenim temporal weapon from The Year of Hell


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 9, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Cats only do that in two situations.
> 
> 1. They are embarrassed about something, usually related to an act of clumsiness and attempt to mask their humiliation by engaging in bathing rituals, as if to imply they meant to do that.
> 
> ...



So, you find licking your crotch/ass to be entertaining?




Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I second the notion on him being an asshole...but I love my cat tenchi D= how can he be an asshole



As noted above, he may not _be_ an asshole, but he can certainly LICK one... I also love my cat, Tucker Mouse (except when he pukes on the carpet).


----------



## Thatch (Jan 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Anyone who trolls this terribly should be shot. Repeatedly. In the groin.



That's utterly inhuman... 


What caliber? With a scope or do you have an eye good enough?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

szopaw said:


> That's utterly inhuman...
> 
> 
> What caliber? With a scope or do you have an eye good enough?


.45 hollow point.

We'll tie him down so he's an easy target.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Jan 9, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> So, you find licking your crotch/ass to be entertaining?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you even have to ask about the licking? I was under the impression that the majority of humans were physically incapable of bending in that manner.

Shenzi seems to be angry about something. Perhaps she would be calmer if I acknowledged her existence? Either way, shooting me is impossible. It just can't happen.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Shenzi seems to be angry about something. Perhaps she would be calmer if I acknowledged her existence? Either way, shooting me is impossible. It just can't happen.


I would be happy if you ceased to be in all physical, technological, and metaphorical ways.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jan 9, 2009)

Best way to deal with trolls is to ignore them. 
Rather then going on about stupid ways of killing them.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> Best way to deal with trolls is to ignore them.
> Rather then going on about stupid ways of killing them.


He won't go away


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> Best way to deal with trolls is to ignore them.
> Rather then going on about stupid ways of killing them.


um...that works...19% of the time...the rest percent the trolls wont leave


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 9, 2009)

guys, think about it this way. Every person we have here who sincerely believes they know it all eventually vanishes off the face of the earth (and probably out of their mom's basement around the same time/into the psychiatric ward). Furthlingam, Draco2k anyone?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 9, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> guys, think about it this way. Every person we have here who sincerely believes they know it all eventually vanishes off the face of the earth (and probably out of their mom's basement around the same time/into the psychiatric ward). Furthlingam, Draco2k anyone?



When did those guys leave, anyway? Don't remember Draco2k getting banned.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is your existence- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbdP7sq0w8

you don't matter, stop talking about it you idiots.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Here is your existence- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbdP7sq0w8
> 
> you don't matter, stop talking about it you idiots.



Why should we care? You don't exist.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Jan 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Here is your existence- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbdP7sq0w8
> 
> *you don't matter*, stop talking about it you idiots.




Nothing DOES matter. I believe that its quite obvious that almost everyone will die, so what is the point in prolonging the inevitable? Why doesn't everybody just give up and accept their fate? I see no logical reason for humans to continue existing. Everything that happens is meaningless, since in a few short years you humans will die and everything you accomplished won't matter to you anymore.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 11, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> When did those guys leave, anyway? Don't remember Draco2k getting banned.



I don't remember. All I know is they both more or less joined and vanished around the same time.


			
				Seizure Puppy said:
			
		

> Nothing DOES matter. I believe that its quite obvious that almost everyone will die, so what is the point in prolonging the inevitable? Why doesn't everybody just give up and accept their fate? I see no logical reason for humans to continue existing. Everything that happens is meaningless, since in a few short years you humans will die and everything you accomplished won't matter to you anymore.



See, here you make it pretty obvious how you're not quite as brilliant as you want us to think you are. You say almost everyone will die, therefore _everyone_ should think and act as if they will when it's precisely because most people _don't_ believe they are physically immortal that they cherish life as much as they do. And you say "almost everyone will die" with such certainty, too, while even I, someone who believes very strongly that a pretty large number of - if not _all_ people will not just live forever having never died, but brought back from the dead - don't take this for granted or assume I know what shape this new incarnation of life will take.

You don't even realize that as it currently stands, you and I are both essentially dead bodies with "something" (call it life if you want, I do for lack of a better term) causing them to function. And one of those functions it seems to want/need to do is distinguish something called life from something called death and pretend it has a choice regarding which it was, is and will be, even as it's sitting here on a forum being a condescending prick telling me it knows which one I will be. Which is why I respond in kind, by telling you what you are.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Here is your existence- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbdP7sq0w8
> 
> you don't matter, stop talking about it you idiots.



how the fuck is a video not available in my country on an internet site that has it?


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Jan 16, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I don't remember. All I know is they both more or less joined and vanished around the same time.
> 
> 
> See, here you make it pretty obvious how you're not quite as brilliant as you want us to think you are. You say almost everyone will die, therefore _everyone_ should think and act as if they will when it's precisely because most people _don't_ believe they are physically immortal that they cherish life as much as they do. And you say "almost everyone will die" with such certainty, too, while even I, someone who believes very strongly that a pretty large number of - if not _all_ people will not just live forever having never died, but brought back from the dead - don't take this for granted or assume I know what shape this new incarnation of life will take.
> ...



You are confusing and illogical. I do not know if you intend to be so, but please refrain from being so nonsensical in the future. Cherish life or don't, in a few scant years it won't matter to you anymore. All the cherishing you do won't defeat the unfortunate end result of the disease of life.

You *and* I are nothing. You may think of yourself as a corpse powered by an indescribable source, but I do not rely on such a grim outlook. Hopefully you will reach a happier state of being.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 16, 2009)

Doesn't matter what you do...you die that is it, end of story, your book ends there.

Religions tend to soften this blow by saying "your body will be gone but your being will go on" but it doesn't change the fact that is it, you're dead.

So enjoy what ever life you have left, you're here, and eventually you wont be.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 16, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> *nod nod* Nice point there... I had mulled over this a few years earlier, myself.
> I guess only confusing people can understand each other lol!



I'll take that as a complement! It's true that only exceptionally intelligent, or "Confusing People" as you say, can understand one another. The truth is that I've never been much of a problem solver, it's just common sense to one of it's utmost extents. You just need to be aware of what was, what is, and what will be. And, especially, always be aware of the present (The "what is" part).


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 16, 2009)

Seizure Puppy said:


> You are confusing and illogical. I do not know if you intend to be so, but please refrain from being so nonsensical in the future.



There, now you know both the feeling of not being Seizure Puppy and reading a Seizure Puppy post, and what pretty much everyone one these forums has been telling you all this whole time. Glad I was able to convey that.



			
				Seizure Puppy said:
			
		

> You may think of yourself as a corpse powered by an indescribable source, but I do not rely on such a grim outlook. Hopefully you will reach a happier state of being.



I never said we were corpses. I said essentially, our bodies are dead, as are all living organisms. We're made entirely of non-living material that for whatever reason combines to form "living" things. Life is the "indescribable force" that drives that.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Jan 17, 2009)

probably gonna stick with "Unsure"

seeing that I'm rarely visible even in plain sight , true story :3


----------



## eternal_flare (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm sure I'm not exist!


----------



## LunArFoX (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, I'm so confused.
I exist and you guys exist because I wanted to go and look at a topic on this forum.
For then, If I never see you guys again, you don't exist!

What now?


----------



## ElectricJackal (Jan 17, 2009)

"INSERT MATRIX QUOTE HERE"


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 18, 2009)

LunArFoX said:


> Wow, I'm so confused.
> I exist and you guys exist because I wanted to go and look at a topic on this forum.
> For then, If I never see you guys again, you don't exist!
> 
> What now?



I can figure that one out easy. For I am here and therefore exist in your presence seeing as how I won't leave until you acknowledge my existence within your field of existence which you seem to acknowledge as your own and only your own and so I share it with you and the other furrys making it now our existence so now they do exist within your field of existence with me, so ha!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 18, 2009)

_*drool*_


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 18, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> _*drool*_



I know, I'm too "Sm-ucking F-art" for my own good...I'm good like that!


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jan 18, 2009)

Irrelevant


----------



## regit27 (Apr 10, 2012)

Why does the idea that nothing is real matter? If it is true it would only cause people to be depressed and there's nothing that could really change it, and if it isn't then nothing changes. Ignorance is bliss and I apologize if someone already said this, which they probably have. 

My universe theory is that none of us perceive things the same way (the way you see a color is different from my own), and this applies to anything not just color. Doesn't have much to do with how the world works, but more or less what you think you know as fact.

Seizure Puppy is a wonderful being.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 10, 2012)

For the love of...
Look at the dates. 
Closed.


----------

